# Steelhead hooks



## Aidan Zubak (Aug 30, 2020)

Hey guys! Looking to get into the steelhead fishing in a couple weeks. I plan on trying out beads. Any recommendations on what size gamakatsu hooks I should buy? I hear everything from size 2-10. I just wanted to hear some of you veterans’ experiences. Thanks


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder (Oct 2, 2019)

Aidan Zubak said:


> Hey guys! Looking to get into the steelhead fishing in a couple weeks. I plan on trying out beads. Any recommendations on what size gamakatsu hooks I should buy? I hear everything from size 2-10. I just wanted to hear some of you veterans’ experiences. Thanks


Not exactly a veteran, but i guess enough seasons under my belt to give a personal opinion. I defiantly prefer is size 6 or 8 depending on water clarity. Off the pier i jump in-between the two of them, in the river I'll run 8 more often. Size 2-4 i feel is already way too big and used for salmon. Unless you are fishing it with some shrimp for summer steel off the pier I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

Low clear water smaller hook smaller baits smaller line. Size 8 good. Normal levels 6 is good


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

For beads in the river, 8mm or 10mm, size 4 vmc 9299bn.


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Whatever you get make sure the shank is 1-2x strong with a surgically sharp point. IMHO Smaller the better.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I like a 6 circle hook.


----------



## danthebuilder (Nov 22, 2011)

I just want to add the gamakatsu painted ones chip easily and can break your line in the eyelet. The non- painted ones are great. I don't bead fish but I use size 6. I see lots of guys using size 2. That's a huge hook to me but it works for them.


----------



## Amos (Jan 19, 2015)

Aidan Zubak said:


> Hey guys! Looking to get into the steelhead fishing in a couple weeks. I plan on trying out beads. Any recommendations on what size gamakatsu hooks I should buy? I hear everything from size 2-10. I just wanted to hear some of you veterans’ experiences. Thanks


I was taught early to be sure your tackle is balanced. As a general rule, we ran hooks to balance with our leader material. If running 8lb. leader, a number 4 hook. If 6lb. a number 6 hook. As a basis, consider running a leader combo with hook adding to 12. Slight variations will work too. Next is to fish a rod that will handle the line you need to fish to get bit.


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

There is a general rule of thumb used for hook sizing with beads. No matter what size the bead, it should fit in the gap of the hook between the point and the shank. If it doesn't, your hook is too small.


----------

